# stardialer ; bitte erzählt Eure Erfahrungen



## zack (16 Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Wer hat Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem STARDIALER und kann mir darüber berichten?

Auf Seiten wie w*ww.......de und ähnichen wird ein kostenloser Download von Viren, Trojanern, Warez usw. angeboten. Klickt man den Download an, öffnet sich ein Fenster, das zum Download des STARDIALER auffordert. 
Fragen:
1. Ist "kostenlos" nicht irreführend?
2. Erhält man überhaut die gewünschten Viren, Trojaner usw.?

Bitte antwortet schnell. Danke.
Zack

_URL wegen kommerziell/illegaler Inhalte gelöscht (TF)_


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2003)

@zack

1. Falls du dir auch nur mal eine Viertelstunde Zeit genommen hättest , im Forum andere Beiträge zu lesen,
müßtest du eigentlich wissen , daß es nur kostenpflichtige Dialer auf diesen Seiten mit illegalen
um nicht zu sagen kriminellen Inhalt gibt .
2. Für wie naiv hältst du uns eigentlich? Sollen wir oder andere solche Seiten illegalen Inhalts testen, um dir mitzuteilen 
wie man abgezockt wird? 

Orginal Überschrift dieser Seite! 
_hacker.ag
Das größte Hack-, Crack- & Illegal-Archiv der Welt!_

Die brüsten sich ja selbst damit , daß sie illegal sind  :evil: 
Also bleib gefälligst mit solchen Anfragen hier aus dem Forum, ansonsten der Verdacht auftaucht,
daß du hier  Reklame für solche Seiten machen willst
Mit (noch) freundlichem Gruß
tf


----------



## Hase007 (17 Januar 2003)

> 1. Ist "kostenlos" nicht irreführend?


Ich würde sagen: Das soll es ja.
Man soll ja auch meinen daß es keine weitere Kosten anfallen.
Aber gemeint ist eigentlich nur die sogenannte Zugangssoftware (Dialer).
Wenn man vor Gericht gehen würde und sich auf die kostenlose Software berufen würde, dann könnte man schön auf die Schnauze fallen.



> 2. Erhält man überhaut die gewünschten Viren, Trojaner usw.?


Glaub ich eigentlich nicht. Währe elegal.
Für DIE ist es eigentlich nur wichtig daß man irgendwie hingehalten wird.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2003)

Wurum geht es überhaupt mußt dich schon näher divieniren


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2003)

wie bekomme ich überhaupt die hacker ag von mei favoritrn weck kann mir da jemand helfen
(ist immer in der www..... leiste) 
vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2003)

luigi schrieb:
			
		

> wie bekomme ich überhaupt die hacker ag von mei favoritrn weck kann mir da jemand helfen
> (ist immer in der www..... leiste)
> vielen dank für die hilfe



Wie meinen ??   unk:


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2003)

@luigi
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/startseite.php


----------

